
The Samsung 860 QVO (1TB, 4TB) SSD Review: First Consumer SATA QLC - jseliger
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13633/the-samsung-860-qvo-ssd-review
======
mtgx
Not worth it overall over TLC SATA SSDs. QLC SSDs should be at least 50%
cheaper than equivalent TLC competitors.

